# Has anyone replaced the door latch microswitch?



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

As the topic says, has anyone replaced the microswitch in the driver's door? It is of course defective on my A6, and from what I've found on the intarweb, the switch is manufactured by Saia-Burgess, so I need to know which switch fits in place of the original, defectove switch. Any help would be great!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone replaced the door latch microswitch? (PerL)*

Well, since noone replied...
I got a complete latch mechanism from a crashed '98 A6 1.8T today. I'm not going to install this latch in the car without further investigation, I just think it's too stupid that there is no immideate answer to this one... So, I'm going to pull the latch apart, clean the microswitch, inspect for any numbers, and try to find the match from the website I referenced to above, or at least some other switch that may be identical.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone replaced the door latch microswitch? (PerL)*

Had a couple of hours to kill, so I had a look at the latch and microswitch. Rather, microswitch_es_! There are 5 or 6 in total in there.
The main problem was of course the switch controlling the interior light, and other functions like the open-door display in the instruments, not to mention, the security lock inside the latch.
With said switch before me, I jotted down the dimensions of the switch and started the internet hunting. I looked at several web sites, including the one mentined earlier in this thread, but no match was to be found.
Somewhere on the net, I found where a guy opened up the locking mechanism housing. This is where the different motors for the lock sits, and most of the microswitches. Using a multimeter and a 9 volt battery, I tested the internal switches and the two electro motors.
Now, on to the final switch, the one that controls the interior light. I found a German writeup, where the guy doing his repair, actually opened up the switch, cleaned the contacts inside the switch and putting it back together. Ok, I thought, I have nothing to lose, so I did the same thing. 
I opened up the switch, no springs or stuff flying around. I cleaned the contacts and gave them a coating of electrical grease, and put it back together. Then I took the multimeter and tested the switch, and it works flawlessly!







Stupid me forgot to test this switch before I opened it up, but I'll save that for the one that's currently in my car.
Now, I only have to open up the door and replace the complete latch mechanism. I'll probably look into that this coming weekend, weather depending...
Here's the German writeup, with picture of the opened microsswitch, in case anyone want to have a peek inside...
http://www.micmic.de/Tuerkontaktreparatur2.pdf
Here's also a similar repair how-to for a Passat B5, the main steps and the parts are similar.
http://www.taligentx.com/passa...anism/


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone replaced the door latch microswitch? (PerL)*

wait, so what was your problem? becuase my driver side door likes to stick, and i was wondering if that is my problem?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone replaced the door latch microswitch? (an_a6)*

The problem is that the driver's door switch is malfunctioning. While the fact that the interior light does not light up when I open the door is a small problem, it also causes the car to lock itself automatically again after 60 secs if I not open a different door or the trunk lid, or turn on the ignition, it also causes the safty latches inside the door mechanisms to not lock. This, again, makes it possible to open the car with a slimjim or similar methods.
What do you mean when you say that your door "likes to stick"?


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone replaced the door latch microswitch? (PerL)*

hmmm...my car doesnt relock after 60 seconds. and i mean i can pull my handle and nothing will happen, so someties i have to push in and pull up for it to come out.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone replaced the door latch microswitch? (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_hmmm...my car doesnt relock after 60 seconds.

When the switch is working as it should, the car won't relock.

_Quote »_ and i mean i can pull my handle and nothing will happen, so someties i 
have to push in and pull up for it to come out.

I haven't been inside the door of my car yet, but as I've got a spare latch from a crashed car, I saw that the pullrod from the handle to the latch is adjustable, it is threaded on one end. Yours probably needs some adjustment.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Has anyone replaced the door latch microswitch? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
When the switch is working as it should, the car won't relock.
I haven't been inside the door of my car yet, but as I've got a spare latch from a crashed car, I saw that the pullrod from the handle to the latch is adjustable, it is threaded on one end. Yours probably needs some adjustment.

are vw's like that as well, because my friends gti locks automatically after 60 seconds, and id tell him...but hes having engine troubles.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone replaced the door latch microswitch? (an_a6)*

Yeah, it's a safety function, in case you mistakenly unlock the car. Then it will automatically lock again after a while, if you don't open a door. And in my case, when the car's system does not know that I have actually opened the door, it will lock again, and set the alarm.


----------



## in5ane (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Has anyone replaced the door latch microswitch? (an_a6)*

hey an_a6...is it cold out when your handle sticks/doesnt open the door?
Im in canada and its cold as hell out now so Im having this problem...
Although mine might be worse...sometimes the door will open and I get in , try to close the door and BANG the door bounces off the car without "catching" and sealing shut again...this is always fun
I've tried using my crappy de-icer spray on the latch on the door but this isnt doing anything. Im going to have to get the door panel off but dont know how to get the window crank off (damn non-power windows). Im worried that I could damage the door cards and then where would I be?
Anyways Im still scrounging around this forum to find help so anything ANYBODY has to say on this would be appreciated.


----------

